# Chinese style egg dish



## moon2008 (Jul 5, 2008)

very delicious and healthy, no sugar and low fat

I am a new member here, This is my first thread,I don't know whether you can see the picture~

BTW,I am not a native speaker, if you find any mistake about my English, please tell me, Thank you!

I am very glad to share delicious food with everybody


----------



## moon2008 (Jul 6, 2008)

try to attach the picture again~


----------



## moon2008 (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## babetoo (Jul 6, 2008)

hi , welcome

can see the picture but no text for recipe.

babe


----------



## moon2008 (Jul 6, 2008)

my recipe:
1）place 2~3 eggs into a bowl, mix well;
2) Add some water into the egg liquid, egg liquid VS water is 1:1 to 1:2;Cold or cool water is OK, no hot water;the more water you add, the softer the dish is;
3) Add your favourite meat/sea food/vegetable into it, remember cut them into small pieces~Chinese people usually add small dry shimp, chopped ham or ground pork, I think sea food is the best choice~
4) Add a little salt into it;
5) Place the bowl into the hot steam, about 15~20 mins, until the egg liquid turn into solid;
6) Add some soy source, chopped green onion and a little seasame seed oil as topping~

Enjoy~Hope you like it~


----------



## pacanis (Jul 6, 2008)

It sounds good. I'm always looking for a way to use up eggs.
Welcome and thanks for the recipe and pic!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome, Moon2008.
Sounds tasty and easy. Thanks
My favorite is eggdrop soup, with lots of fresh ground black pepper and crispy noodles added. Yum.

I think I'll try this at some time, but tell me, would I place the bowl of contents in a bamboo steamer over water? Does the mix become like scrambled eggs?
What is the best way to steam?
Thanks for your help/clarification.​


----------



## moon2008 (Jul 6, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Welcome, Moon2008.
> Sounds tasty and easy. Thanks
> My favorite is eggdrop soup, with lots of fresh ground black pepper and crispy noodles added. Yum.
> 
> ...



1) Place the bowl in a bamboo steamber over water is OK, in fact, no matter what kind of steamber you use, that hot steam make the egg cooked. If you don't have any steamer, that's fine, you could put the bowl into boiling water, makesure water level is lower than the edge of the bowl.My advice is you'd better use steamer, because this will make the dish more tender.

2) I checked the dictionary about "scrambled eggs", acording to my understanding, when we prepare to scramble eggs, first we need to mix them into "yellow liquid", then put the yellow liquid into hot oil. This dish recipe, "place 2~3 eggs into a bowl, mix well" means "the yellow liquid". You don't need mix eggs very very well like making chiffon cake, just take a little while until egg whites and vetellines combined well. I hope you can understand what I mean

3) The best way to steam: 

first, when the water is cool, put the bowl into the steamer! If you wait until the water turns hot, and put the bowl into it, the result will not be tender.

second, there is a secret to makesure the result smoother( less air bubbles) and tender, when the steamer is working, try to leave a narrow space between the cover and the steamer, I am Chinese, so I always put a chopstick in. The reason is to keep the temperature a little lower than water boiling point.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you again, Moon
The chopstick was a clever trick I will remember.
​


----------



## moon2008 (Jul 6, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Thank you again, Moon
> The chopstick was a clever trick I will remember.



You're welcome~~

If you like sweet taste, a friend of mine told me her recipe, add milk power and sugar( no salt, no seafood and green onion) , then it becomes a dessert(like the middle center of egg tart)  I think put some dressing on the top is a good idea~~But I never tried it so far.


----------

